# UK Muscle Shout Box



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

What do you guys think of a little shout box getting implemented onto uk muscle to kind of say thinks rather than people creating some pointless threads

**** example

I have the flu today thought I would let everyone know.

Anyone used anything like this people?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah they are pretty cool, you can also have an open convo without being limited by 5 message limit.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

theres already something for that called Facebook


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

tbh i couldn't give a crap if you have the flu, it's pointless telling me on any level. A shoutbox is a bad idea...i think this has been discussed numerous times.

If you want to tell people who you think care that you've got sniffles, facebook, twitter or attach a pic on instagram.

2p spent.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think it's a good idea, might stop a lot of threads getting clogged up with off-topic chit chat and, as has been said, stop some threads being created.

If we're then given the option to disable it, then everybody wins :thumb:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

> I think it's a good idea, might stop a lot of threads getting clogged up with off-topic chit chat and, as has been said, stop some threads being created.
> 
> If we're then given the option to disable it, then everybody wins :thumb:


Yeah, but did you see the ****nal score?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Yeah, but did you see the ****nal score?


****nal? Pissnal? Wanknal?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bumnal...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

the mighty gooners


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't actually have the flu haha

I personally think it's a good idea

Rather than threads having off topic general convo


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

There was talk of a Live chat feature years ago. It didn't take off though, and would be impossible to moderate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not a bad idea TBH.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Why not just make a thread called shoutbox


----------

